# Stopping Power!



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I saw this on another forum but have to share this here because, well, its awesome.....enjoy!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

:wub:
I've just met the sire of my next pup!


Just kidding, but I wish it could be true


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice dog!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is a truly POWERFUL dog!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

VERY impressive!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Stopping Power. what's being stopped or what's
stopping?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

The helper is being pulled to a stop on both the escape and re attack.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice dog. I like the way he eyeballs the other blinds during the search, yet stays on course. He's got personality, it looks like.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks. i need to look at the video again.



robk said:


> The helper is being pulled to a stop on both the escape and re attack.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

WOW! That was truly awesome


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Tim Connell said:


> Nice dog. I like the way he eyeballs the other blinds during the search, yet stays on course. He's got personality, it looks like.


I agree, personality and self control!


----------

